# Orbea MX 24 Team 2016



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought i would put some info up about the new MX Team as i couldn't find anything on the new 2016 model before i purchase it. 

After a lot of googling on 24" bikes for my 8 year old son as he was due an upgrade form his 20" Rock hopper i came across the MX. The main thing i was looking for was to keep the weight down and the amount of gears. 

Compared to the Trek, Felt, Specialised, Lapierre, Mondraker, Scott and Ghost 24" bikes in the £350 price range the Orbea stood out due to its sub 10kg weight and 9 gears. The only bike lighter was the Islabike but we didn't like the look/style of it and it cost more money.

I managed to pick the MX up in the New Years sale for £289 so was even more of a bargain. 

Once it arrived and set up my son was straight out giving it a test drive.

He loved the new thumb shifter and with only 9 gears to worry about means he can have more fun and less time trying to find the right gear.

The bigger size didn't really phase him at all and he liked that he can now get some decent speed up.

I wanted to fit some disc brakes which i had given to me but unfortunately the wheels were not disc ready although the frame and forks are.

I looked into changing the hubs but there was a possibility i would have to change the spokes as well and then the cost of the wheel build it worked out cheaper to buy a new set of disc wheels form the local Trek shop.

Only down side was when they arrived they were centre lock hubs so limited my choice of discs. I wanted some light rotors but ended up buying Shimano centre lock rotors which were 149grams each. 

Once the wheels were fitted i put the Shimano 615 brakes on. These were a few grams lighter than the fitted calliper brakes. Then i managed to find a set of Rockshox SID Race 100mm 26" 2009 forks (1.4kg). Dropped a little air form the top to drop the travel down until the service kit and all travel spacers arrive.

I re weighed the bike and its 9.9kg which we are more than happy with. (More like me as its like a bug now trying to keep the weight down)

We took the bike out over Dartmoor on the weekend for an 8 mile trip and my son loved it. Peddled up all the hills with relative ease and got to speeds he never reached on his 20"er. 

Only thing i might change are the bars and seat post for something lighter which won't break the bank. The pedals that came with the bike are pretty basic but only weigh 295g for the pair so in no rush to change them yet.


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

Congratulations with your outstanding taste sir
I orderred this one for my son aswell, but in red. Only a few questions. Is the standard Wheelset that heavy since you replaced them?
Why did you buy the team version if you put suspension on it?
Is the 9.9kg with the rigid or Sid fork?


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

Would have chosen red as well but not in stock at the time.

Yes the wheels were pretty heavy but the only reason i swapped them out was due to wanting disc brakes. The build and parts would have cost more than the new wheels (£70).

The front wheel that came on the bike weighed 1435grams with the tyre and inner tube. The rear wheel with cassette, tyre and tube was 2020grams. The rigid fork with the bike was around 925grams and the new fork wasn't much heavier. The calliper brakes and levers were 320grams each. 

Even though the original wheel were heavy the bike was still pretty light at just under 10kg. And the weight now is 9.9kg with the new SID forks which are better and lighter than the forks fitted to the non Team version. 

The LBS selling the team MX didn't have the normal MX in stock and also the Team has slightly better components.


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, here also 6 weeks delivery time

I've been looking for other(lighter) wheels aswell as my boy wants discs but they cost almost as much as the bike lol
Been looking at these:
Laufräder : Federleicht Laufradsatz 24" 100/135/Disc schwarz

Wifey still needs convincing


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

thats a really good deal - wish I'd known about those before I got Lewis's crests built up. spec of the rims isn't bad

Diameter: 24 "/ 507mm 
Number of holes: 24 
Inner Width: 19mm 
Outer Width: 22,8mm 
Profile Height: 18.4mm 
388g


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

Lot of convincing at that price...lol

The wheels i bought were from a Trek Superfly 24 which the LBS managed to order in for me. Since i fitted them i have found a lot more choices and the Stans here:Crest 24" Kids Bike Special - Superstar Components were very tempting but as you say cost as much as the bike. By the time you add the weight of the tyres on they are not much lighter than what i have now.


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

Any idea what type and size the BB is as i can't find any info on them?


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

the crest build from superstar is about 1700g, not worth the cash. I got Lewis's built up for less than that and they weigh 1475g


----------



## bu5ter (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Fibua, really interested in this as my son has had the mx24 team white version from a year or more ago, same frame by the looks of it with slightly different components. such a great bike and perfect for a kid given its weight. He is now 10 and a half and i still think it doesnt make sense to go up to a adult 26" wheel bike so id like to put a set of air forks on it. Most bike shops say it would ruin the geometry but it sounds like you have overcome that. I just saw some of the sid race forks on ebay but just to check are yours a 1 1/8th straight steerer?


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Any more updates/prices....
Even If I wanted to spend the same as the bike with RST F1rst Air's at Superstar I can't anyway.... 
The German ones are (slightly) cheaper £220 + shipping vs £250 and (slightly) lighter.. 1440g vs 1623g .... but quite frankly I'd be happy anything sub 2kg.... if its a lot cheaper..has QR and has disc mounts...


----------



## FIBUA (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi, yes they are 1 1/8th steerer and I'm waiting on the all travel spacers to arrive so i can drop them down to 80mm as at the mo I've just let some air out to compensate.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

bu5ter said:


> Hi Fibua, really interested in this as my son has had the mx24 team white version from a year or more ago, same frame by the looks of it with slightly different components. such a great bike and perfect for a kid given its weight. He is now 10 and a half and i still think it doesnt make sense to go up to a adult 26" wheel bike so id like to put a set of air forks on it. Most bike shops say it would ruin the geometry but it sounds like you have overcome that. I just saw some of the sid race forks on ebay but just to check are yours a 1 1/8th straight steerer?


If you look for one of the older SID forks (Pre 2008 I think), they come at 80mm, and can be lowered to 63mm with the spacer, which brings them very close to the axle to crown measurement of the 24" fork. It was cheaper to find one locally, then buy one on Ebay though.


----------

